# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Saga Sapphire [Bleu de France,Holiday Dream,SuperStar Aries,Super Star Europe,Europa]

## mastrokostas

Ένα βαπόρι θα μας επισκέπτεται συχνά φέτος τον χειμώνα .Φτιάχτηκε το 1981αρχες του 82 ,για την Hapag-Lloyd με το όνομα ,Europa
Σήμερα ανήκει στην εταιρία CDF Croisi&#232;res de France που είναι στον όμιλο της RCL .


Tonnage:37,301 GRT

Length:199.63 m (654.95 ft)

Beam:28.55 m (93.67 ft)

Draught:8.30 m (27.23 ft)

Decks:12[4]

Installed power:2 &times; 7-cylinder MAN-Bremer Vulkan diesels
combined 21270 kW

Speed:21 knots 


Decks:12 (10 passenger accessible)


Speed:19 kn (35 km/h)


Capacity:752 passengers (lower berths)
1158 (all berths)


Crew:406

IMG_9597.jpg

IMG_9599.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το τελευταίο καράβι της Hapag, η οποία προήλθε από τη συγχώνευση των δύο πιο ιστορικών εταιρειών της Γερμανίας, της North German Lloyd και της Hamburg America Line.

----------


## mastrokostas

Ήταν και χτες στον βροχερό Πειραιά !Θα μας επισκέπτεται συχνά τον χειμώνα από ότι γνωρίζω ! 
IMG_9988.jpg

----------


## Hlias

Πολύ ωραίο πλοίο, μ'αρέσει πολύ η πλώρη του!

----------


## mike_rodos

Bleu de France στην Ρόδο στις 27/11/09... Όπως αναφέρει και παραπάνω ο mastrokwstas, θα μας επισκέφθετε συχνά φέτος το χειμώνα... Για τον mastrokwsta! 

DSCN3708.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου στον Πειραια σαν Europa της Hapag Lloyd.


europa.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ ΤΟΥ BLEU de FRANCE ΣΤΙΣ 28-11-09.

----------


## ορφεας

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά φιλοξενεί απο τις 08:15 το πρωί το πανέμορφο κρουαζερόπλοιο αυτό.

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη αναχωρηση απ τον Πειραια 
PEIRAIAS 066.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Λίγη ώρα πρίν την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το Σάββατο το πρωί 26 Δεκεμβρίου,φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Superferry II..!!!
Eξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον καλό φίλο και λάτρη των κρουαζιερόπλοιων mastrokosta!!!*


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70459

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70460

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70461

----------


## ορφεας

Το λιμάνι της Ρόδου φιλοξενει σήμερα το πανέμορφο κρουαζερόπλοιο BLUE DE FRANCE. Προηγούμενο λιμάνι ήταν η Λεμμεσος.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Το λιμάνι της Ρόδου φιλοξενει σήμερα το πανέμορφο κρουαζερόπλοιο BLUE DE FRANCE. Προηγούμενο λιμάνι ήταν η Λεμμεσος.


Πρώτη μέρα του έτους και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο BLEU DE FRANCE προσέγγισε το λιμάνι της Ρόδου... Φώτο από την σημερινή του παραμονή στο λιμάνι μας! Αφιερωμένες εξερετικά στους λάτρης του πλοίου...

DSCN3834.jpg

DSCN3836.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

To Bleu de France ήταν το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο για το 2010 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι! Ας ελπίσουμε να μας φέρει γούρι αν και η πρώτη του επίσκεψη ήταν ατυχής λόγω απαγορευτικού και μεγάλης παρέκκλισης απο το πρόγραμμά του. Αν όλα πάνε καλά θα αναχωρήσει στις 6 το πρωί.

----------


## mastrokostas

Λόγο θαλασσοταραχής ίσως ,αλλά λόγο απαγορευτικού νομίζω πως όχι μιας και δεν του απαγορεύει κανείς να φύγει !

----------


## SOLSTICE

> Λόγο θαλασσοταραχής ίσως ,αλλά λόγο απαγορευτικού νομίζω πως όχι μιας και δεν του απαγορεύει κανείς να φύγει !


To Αrmadores 1 είναι απο το απόγευμα δίπλα του αλλά ακόμα τίποτα. Μπορεί, όμως, να φύγει όταν σχεδόν σε όλο το Αιγαίο υπάρχουν προβλήματα;

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό που προσπάθησα να σου πω είναι ότι δεν του απαγορεύει κανείς να φύγει ,αλλά είναι καθαρά στην κρίση του καπετάνιου, ο οποίος στην συγκεκριμένη στιγμή κρίνει να μην φύγει και ταχυπορήσει τους επιβάτες του !

----------


## Leo

Κατά την γνώμη μου το ρυμουλκό το έχει βάλει το λιμάνι (ο κανονισμός λιμένος) λόγω ισχυρών ανέμων (Κουλουριότικος καιρός) ή όπως έιπε ο mastrokostas για λόγους ασφαλείας. Το καράβι πεσμένο δεξιά, με πλευρικό άνεμο από την δεξιά μπάντα... κάλιο γαϊδουρόδενε παρά γαϊδουρογύρευε...  Δεν απαγορεύεται ο απόπλους στα κρουαζιερόπλοια εκτός και αν κλείσει το λιμάνι λόγω κακών καιρικών συνθηκών, δεν εννοώ απαγορευτικό απόπλου, λέω κλείσιμο λιμανιού.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Με επόμενο σταθμό την Αλεξάνδρεια, μόνο ανοιχτές θάλασσες θα συναντήσει, οπότε καλά κάνει και μένει μέσα.
Οι άνεμοι, πάντως, αναμένεται να κόπασουν το πρωί.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Τελικά, το πλοίο δεν παρέμεινε στο λιμάνι λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών. Αναχώρησε πριν λίγο με προορισμό τις δεξαμενές του Περάματος. Προφανώς, τέλος οι κρουαζιέρες και ώρα για συντήρηση.

----------


## polykas

_Στην ράδα Σκαραμαγκά πριν αναχωρήσει για Σμύρνη._

polykas5-.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το 2ο στη σειρα Europa της H-L που πλεει πια ως Saga Sapphire για την Saga Cruises...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το πλοιο εχει περιελθει στην ιδιοκτησια της Saga Cruises η οποια το εχει μετανομασει με τη σειρα της SAGA SAPPHIRE

Με το νεο του ονομα μας ηρθε στις 22.10.2012,ημερα Δευτερα λιγο πριν το Norwegian Spirit,οποτε και ειναι οι φωτογραφιες που παραθετω κατω..

SAGA SAPPHIRE 1.jpgSAGA SAPPHIRE 2.jpgSAGA SAPPHIRE 3.jpgSAGA SAPPHIRE 4.jpgSAGA SAPPHIRE 5.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

saga saphire fire scotland.jpg
*Μικρής έκτασης πυρκαγιά ξέσπασε στο Saga Sapphire*

----------


## pantelis2009

To Saga Sapphire αύριο το πρωί στις 05.00 UTC θα είναι στον Πειραιά. Αυτή την ώρα είναι Νοτιοδυτικά των Κυθήρων. 
Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε για να το δούμε............. και μεις. :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Saga Sapphire στην Μυκονο στις 18-4-2015

_DSCN0395ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0455ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0449ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## despo

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες φίλε TSS Apollon με τη συνδρομή του φίλου Λέανδρου. Ειναι ενα κρουαζιερόπλοιο (το πρωην Europa), που διατηρεί αρκετά όμορφες γραμμές θα έλεγα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To EUROPA  στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1990

_1990   Piraeus EUROPA.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

> _To EUROPA  στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1990
> 
> _1990   Piraeus EUROPA.jpg


Αριστερα φαινεται το City of Rodos !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Οι γερμανικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες μεταφοράς επιβατών πάντα φημιζόντουσαν για την πολυτέλεια και τις ανέσεις που πρόσφεραν στους επιβάτες τους. Οι δύο μεγαλύτερες και γνωστότερες μετά τον Β’ παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, η Norddeutscher Lloyd και η HAPAG, είχαν στους στόλους τους πολυτελή και μεγάλα καράβια όπως το Bremen πρώην γαλλικό Pasteur, και το Europa (III), πρώην σουηδικό Kungsholm.  Όταν το 1970 οι δύο εταιρίες συγχωνεύτηκαν στην Hapag-Lloyd, η νέα εταιρία δραστηριοποιήθηκε κυρίως στην μεταφορά των κοντέϊνερ χωρίς να κάνει σημαντικές επενδύσεις στα επιβατηγά καράβια της.  Όταν όμως αποφασίστηκε η πώληση του γηραιού πλέον καμαριού της Europa (III) που ολοκληρώθηκε δύο χρόνια μετά, το 1981 στην ιταλική Costa Armatori, έπρεπε πάση θυσία να αντικατασταθεί με ένα νεότευκτο. Για τον σκοπό αυτόν προσέγγισε τα ναυπηγεία Bremer Vulkan της Βρέμης και ανέθεσε την ναυπήγηση ενός σχετικά μεγάλου κρουαζιερόπλοιου για την εποχή, 33.000 τόνων το οποίο θα συνδύαζε υπέρμετρη πολυτέλεια και ανέσεις. Η αρχική σκέψη ήταν να ναυπηγηθεί το μισό καράβι στην δυτική Γερμανία και το άλλο μισό στην ανατολική Γερμανία σαν δείγμα πολιτικής χειρονομίας και να συναρμολογηθούν τα δύο μέρη στα ναυπηγεία της Βρέμης. Τελικά το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε καθ’ ολοκληρία στη Βρέμη με πολλές πρωτοποριακές για την δεκαετία του 80 λύσεις. Η πρώτη ήταν η κάθετη διαρρύθμιση των κοινόχρηστων χώρων έτσι ώστε όλα τα σαλόνια, εστιατόριο, μπαρ, καταστήματα κλπ. να εκτείνονται σε πέντε καταστρώματα από την μέση του καραβιού προς την πρύμη, ενώ όλες οι καμπίνες εκτείνονταν από την μέση και προς την πλώρη σε όλα τα καταστρώματα. Η διαρρύθμιση αυτή είχε ήδη δοκιμαστεί στο Finnjet και αργότερα στα Sea Goddess I & II και πρόσφερε την ησυχία στους χώρους των καμπινών μακριά από τους θορύβους και την βοή των κοινόχρηστων χώρων. Αλλη πρωτοτυπία η οποία εφαρμόζεται πλέον σχεδόν σε όλα τα μοντέρνα κρουαζιερόπλοια, ήταν η κατασκευή όλων των καμπινών στο ναυπηγείο και η φόρτωσή τους αργότερα στα καταστρώματα του υπό ναυπήγηση πλοίου. Οι 316 ευρύχωρες καμπίνες  μεγέθους σουίτας κατασκευάστηκαν πλήρεις με μοκέτες, έπιπλα, όλα τα φινιρίσματα, τον υδραυλικό και ηλεκτρικό εξοπλισμό και συνδέσεις, ακόμα και τα σεντόνια και παπλώματα μέσα σε κάθε καμπίνα και αρχίζοντας από το κατώτερο κατάστρωμα φορτωνόντουσαν με βοήθεια γερανού από τέσσερα μεγάλα ανοίγματα του καταστρώματος. Στην συνέχεια γλιστρούσαν πάνω σε ράγιες που είχαν τοποθετηθεί σε όλα τα δάπεδα των καταστρωμάτων και κούμπωναν μεταξύ τους ανά πλευρά του πλοίου. Στην συνέχεια έκλειναν τα ανοίγματα του καταστρώματος και συνεχιζόταν η ίδια διαδικασία στο πιο πάνω κατάστρωμα. Οι δε καμπίνες περιλάμβαναν ήδη την πλήρη μόνωση και ήταν εξοπλισμένες και με κανονικό τραπέζι για τους επιβάτες που επιθυμούσαν να γευματίζουν στην σουίτα-καμπίνα τους, είχαν δε τηλεόραση στερεοφωνικό, ραδιόφωνο και μπορούσε να γίνει εξωτερική λήψη εικόνας βίντεο μέσω τηλεόρασης με κάμερες τοποθετημένες στο κατάρτι. Η καθέλκυση του καραβιού έγινε στις 22 Δεκεμβρίου του 1980 και πήρε το όνομα Europa (IV). Είχε χωρητικότητα 33.819 τόνους grt, μήκος 199,6 μέτρα και πλάτος 28.6, χωρητικότητα 758 επιβατών (600 σταθερές κλίνες και 158 αναδιπλούμενες κουκέτες), 300 άτομα πλήρωμα, δύο 7-κύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές ΜΑΝ κατασκευής του ναυπηγείου συν. 28.920 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο έλικες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 21 κόμβων (max 22). Το νέο καμάρι της Hapag-Lloyd ήταν σχεδιασμένο για κρουαζιέρες μεγάλης διάρκειας ανά τον κόσμο άνω των 21 ημερών και έως 107 και απευθυνόταν στην γερμανική αγορά κρουαζιέρας μεγάλης διάρκειας με μοναδικά πρότυπα ποιότητας και άνεσης για την εποχή του. Διέθετε μεγάλους αποθηκευτικούς χώρους για εφόδια και τρόφιμα και είχε ένα σύστημα ανακύκλωσης των καυσαερίων της τσιμινιέρας μέσω δικτύων ώστε να χρησιμεύουν στο ζέσταμα του νερού, την δημιουργία πόσιμου νερού, την λειτουργία του κλιματισμού και άλλων χρήσεων. Το δε νερό που έβγαινε μετά την ανακύκλωση χρησημοποιόταν για το πλύσιμο των καταστρωμάτων. Επίσης διέθετε στο υψηλότερο κατάστρωμα μία μεγάλη εξωτερική πισίνα η οποία ανάλογα με τον καιρό μπορούσε να στεγαστεί από γυάλινες κυλιόμενες επιφάνειες τύπου Magrodome, εσωτερική θερμαινόμενη πισίνα, θέατρο/συνεδριακό κέντρο και ένα πανοραμικό σαλόνι πάνω από την γέφυρα για την απόλαυση της θέας όπως τα σκανδιναβικά φιόρδ ή την διέλευση του καναλιού του Παναμά. Η παράδοση του καραβιού έγινε στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου του 1981 στην μητρική εταιρία Breshag Bremer (Schiffsvercharterungs AG & Co KG) με γερμανική σημαία και νηολόγιο Βρέμης η οποία το παραχώρησε με μακροχρόνια ναύλωση στην Hapag-Lloyd. Στις 28 Δεκεμβρίου έκανε το ταξίδι από το ναυπηγείο προς την βάση του στην Γένοβα και από εκεί ξεκίνησε στις 8 Ιανουαρίου του 1982 την παρθενική του κρουαζιέρα στη δυτική Μεσόγειο και βόρεια Αφρική και στην συνέχεια κρουαζιέρες ανά τον κόσμο. Στις 30 Απριλίου του 1992 συγκρούστηκε στο Χονγκ Κονγκ με το ελληνικών συμφερόντων κοντεϊνεράδικο Inchon Glory με αρκετές ζημιές οι οποίες επισκευάστηκαν αρχικά στο Kaohsiung της Ταϊβάν και στην συνέχεια στην Σιγκαπούρη για να επιστρέψει στις κρουαζιέρες δύο μήνες μετά, στις 7 Ιουλίου. Η δεκαετία του 90 ήταν καθοριστική για την κρουαζιέρα καθώς όλες οι μεγάλες εταιρίες είχαν επιδοθεί σε αγώνα για την αντικατάσταση των στόλων τους με σύγχρονα τεχνολογικά καράβια. Το παλαιότερο Europa παρά την άριστη φήμη του τεχνολογικά υστερούσε από τον ανταγωνισμό και η Hapag-Lloyd αποφάσισε το 1997 την ναυπήγηση ενός νέου πάλι με το ίδιο όνομα. Το καράβι πουλήθηκε τον Απρίλιο του 1998 στην ασιατική Star Cruises αλλά παρέμεινε ναυλωμένο στην Hapag-Lloyd μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 1999 που παρέλαβε το νέο Europa. Με την παραλαβή του το καράβι μετονομάστηκε σε Superstar Europa και οδηγήθηκε τον Ιούλιο στα ναυπηγεία Sembawang της Σιγκαπούρης για ανακαίνιση. Κατά την διάρκεια της παραμονής του εκεί ανοίχτηκαν μερικά μπαλκόνια σε πρώην καμπίνες αξιωματικών κάτω από τις βαρδιόλες της γέφυρας και δημιουργήθηκαν επιπλέον καμπίνες για συνολικά 778 επιβάτες. Με τα νέα σινιάλα στην τσιμινιέρα του, σημαία Μπαχάμες και νηολόγιο Nassau, ξεκίνησε τον Οκτώβριο κρουαζιέρες 3-5 ημερών από το λιμάνι Laem Chabang της Ταϊλάνδης προς θέρετρα της Ταϊλάνδης και την Καμπότζη. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2000 μετονομάστηκε σε Superstar Aries γιατί το Europe ακουγόταν  ξένο για την νοτιο-ανατολική Ασία που έκανε κρουαζιέρες. Η Star Cruises αναπτύχθηκε πολύ την δεκαετία του 2000 με ολοένα αυξανόμενο στόλο καραβιών μαζικής κρουαζιέρας (λόγω και της αγοράς της NCL από την μητρική εταιρία Gentling Hong Kong) και το καράβι δεν ταίριαζε πλέον με την φιλοσοφία του μεγάλου και μαζικού που είχε υιοθετήσει η Star Cruises και έτσι υπήρξε η σκέψη να μεταφερθεί από την σαιζόν του 2003 στην θυγατρική Orient Lines με το όνομα Ocean Voyager για κρουαζιέρες σε πιο περιπετειώδεις προορισμούς μαζί με το Marco Polo και το Crown Odyssey. Η μεταφορά όμως ποτέ δεν υλοποιήθηκε και η Star Cruises προχώρησε στην πώλησή του το 2004 στην ισπανική Pullmantur (Club Vacaciones, Nassau). Η Pullmantur  το προόριζε για κρουαζιέρες από την Βαρκελώνη στην Μεσόγειο για την ισπανική αγορά και τον χειμώνα στην Καραϊβική και Κούβα για τους  ισπανόφωνους της νοτίου Αμερικής. Με το νέο όνομα Holiday Dream το καράβι εντάχθηκε τον Μάρτιο του 2004 στο στόλο της Pullmantur και πέρα από τις προγραμματισμένες κρουαζιέρες του ναυλώθηκε και από την Viagens CVC της Βραζιλίας για κρουαζιέρες στην νότιο Αμερική και Κούβα. Το 2006 με την εξαγορά της Pullmantur από την αμερικανική RCCL η Κούβα εγκαταλείφθηκε λόγω του αμερικανικού μποϋκοτάζ στο νησί. Την ίδια χρονιά απέκτησε σημαία Μάλτας και νηολόγιο Βαλέτα. Το 2008 η RCCL αποφάσισε την μεταφορά του καραβιού σε μία άλλη θυγατρική της, την γαλλική  Croisieres de France (CDF) για γαλλόφωνους επιβάτες. Απέκτησε νέα μπλε φορεσιά και το γαλλικότατο όνομα Bleu de France. Μετά από νέα ριζική ανακαίνιση στην Βαρκελώνη όπου αλλάχθηκε κυρίως ο διάκοσμος σε πιο γαλλικό στυλ και αυξήθηκε η χωρητικότητα με προσθήκη περισσοτέρων αναδιπλούμενων κουκετών σε συνολικά 1.158 κλίνες, ξεκίνησε τον Μάιο του 2008 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην δυτική Μεσόγειο από την Μασσαλία με επισκέψεις λιμανιών στην Ισπανία (Βαρκελώνη και Ιμπιζα), Ιταλία (Σαρδηνία και Σικελία) και Κορσική. Τον χειμώνα με βάση το λιμάνι La Romana της Δομινικανής Δημοκρατίας έκανε επταήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική κυρίως με γαλλο-καναδούς  επιβάτες, συνέχισε επίσης, τις κρουαζιέρες στην νότιο Αμερική για λογαριασμό της Viagens CVC. Η ιδιοκτησία όμως της CDF δεν κράτησε πολύ γιατί το 2010 το καράβι άλλαξε και πάλι χέρια. Η αγγλική Saga Cruises  η οποία ειδικεύεται σε πολυτελείς κρουαζιέρες μεγάλης διάρκειας για επιβάτες άνω των 60, είχε πουλήσει τον Οκτώβριο του 2010 το καράβι της Saga Rose, πρώην Sagafjord, για διάλυση λόγω των αυστηρών κανονισμών SOLAS 2010 και έψαχνε ένα καράβι για να το αντικαταστήσει και να ενισχύσει τις κρουαζιέρες της μαζί με το νέο απόκτημα Saga Pearl II πρώην Astor.Το μέγεθος του Bleu de France και οι προδιαγραφές ποιότητας που είχε από την ναυπήγησή του το έκανε ιδανικό για το προφίλ της εταιρίας και  τον Νοέμβριο του 2010 αγόρασε το καράβι και το οδήγησε στα ναυπηγεία Fincantieri στο Παλέρμο για νέα ριζική ανακαίνιση και αναβάθμιση. Κατά την διάρκεια της τρίμηνης παραμονής του εκεί ανοίχτηκαν μπαλκόνια σε όλες τις εξωτερικές καμπίνες κάτω από τις σωσίβιες λέμβους, δημιουργήθηκαν νέες καμπίνες στο υψηλότερο κατάστρωμα πάνω από την πρύμη, ενώ άλλαξε ο διάκοσμος και έγιναν μερικές νέες διαρρυθμίσεις των εσωτερικών χώρων. Επίσης δημιουργήθηκε σινεμά στο ανοικτό κατάστρωμα και επιπλέον εστιατόριο ενώ μειώθηκαν οι κλίνες του σε 752. Το καράβι διατήρησε την μπλε φορεσιά και πήρε το όνομα Saga Sapphire διατηρώντας την σημαία Μάλτας. Λόγω απεργίας των εργαζομένων στα ναυπηγεία η παράδοσή του καθυστέρησε με αποτέλεσμα να περιοριστεί κατά 7 ημέρες η πρώτη 23ήμερη κρουαζιέρα η οποία όμως είχε άδοξο τέλος καθώς βλάβη στις μηχανές του το καθήλωσε στην Βαλένθια της Ισπανίας και ακυρώθηκαν οι επόμενες δύο κρουαζιέρες. Επίσης, τον Μάιο του 2014 εν πλω κοντά στο νησί Mull της Σκωτίας ξέσπασε φωτιά στον ηλεκτρικό πίνακα του μηχανοστασίου η οποία σβήστηκε από το πλήρωμα με αποτέλεσμα όμως την επισκευή του επιτόπου για μερικές ακόμα ημέρες. Το νέο πρόγραμμα του καραβιού για το 2016 περιλαμβάνει κρουαζιέρες από 14 έως 31 ημέρες στην Μεσόγειο, Βαλτική, γύρο Αγγλίας και Ιρλανδίας, Κανάριες Νήσους και βόρειο Αφρική.

Με τα σινιάλα της Hapag Lloyd σαν Europa
EUROPA_01.jpg

Με τα σινιάλα της Star Cruises σαν Superstar Aries
superstararies.jpg

Με τα χρώματα και σινιάλα της Pullmantur σαν Holiday Dream
HolidayDream_0954.jpg

Με την μπλε φορεσιά σαν Bleu de France της Croisieres de France 
Bleu-de-France_.jpg

Η σημερινή του μορφή με την προσθήκη μπαλκονιών σαν Saga Sapphire
Saga_Sapphire_of_Valletta_30-05-2012.jpg

Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, web.itu.edu.tr

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Οφειλουμε να αποδωσουμε τα ευσημα στον φιλο Αλεξανδρο για τα ιστορικα αφιερωματα που μας χαριζει!!!_

----------


## pantelis2009

To υπέροχο Saga Sapphire κατασκευής του 1981 με μήκος 199,62 μέτρα και πλάτος 31,5 μέτρα φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στην Κέρκυρα που βρίσκεται. Καλή συνέχεια.

SAGA-SAPPHIRE-01-29-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το δημοσίευμα η ANAX Tour ανακοίνωσε την αγορά του Saga Sapphire το οποίο θα αποχωρήσει από την Saga Cruises το 2020.

----------

